

On the goodness of Beeminder - MikeCapone
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2012/08/on-the-goodness-of-beeminder.html

======
MikeCapone
First time I hear about this startup -- sorry if it's been mentioned a lot
before here.

It seems like they designed their product well to counter known cognitive
biases. I'll be giving it a try with some things I'd like to do more of and
form habits around.

~~~
dreeves
You may remember us from such recent Hacker News hits as... (Troy McClure
voice)

<http://weusethat.com> \-- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4357348>

<http://gmailzero.com> \-- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4107004>

Portland Seed Fund -- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2447641>

Seriously though, excited to have you try us out! We're still pretty new and
eager for feedback. We know we have a long way to go in terms of friendliness
of the site.

------
borplk
"If you go off track, you pledge money to stay on the road the next time. If
you go off track again, we charge you."

I don't like this idea. Doesn't it encourage them to get you off-track? It
becomes an incentive for the company to move against the very goal that it was
created for.

~~~
dreeves
Funny you should ask! We just blogged about that tonight:
<http://blog.beeminder.com/perverse>

~~~
tkahn6
Does the money go all to Beeminder or primarily to a charity (with a cut to
Beeminder)?

~~~
thomie
From <https://www.beeminder.com/runkeeper>

[?] What happens to the money when you derail? Beeminder gets it. We hope
you'll view it as a fair fee for the service, that happens to be waived if you
never go off track. If you'd rather the money go to charity we highly
recommend RunOrElse.

From
[http://runorelse.com/index.php/public/faq?id=6&q=Where+d...](http://runorelse.com/index.php/public/faq?id=6&q=Where+does+my+money+go%3F)

If you feel more motivated knowing that a greater percentage of your money
would go to charity you might try Stickk.com, if you would be more motivated
with none of your money going to charity at all you should check out
Beeminder.com

------
erez
Any connection with Hiveminder (hiveminder.com)? Both are ToDo lists with
reminders etc, both have a bee icon, and the names are all but identical.

~~~
dreeves
Danny of Beeminder here. Surprisingly this is the first time I've heard that
question. No, no connection. Beeminder actually doesn't have a ToDo list
aspect (despite having reminders).

------
chetan51
Sounds great! Is there a mobile version by any chance?

~~~
dreeves
We're working on Android and iOS apps! The Android version is actually far
enough along that we don't feel too embarrassed pointing more hardcore folks
to it. APK at <http://dreev.es/ba>

